# Kaplan Power Practice Exam. Errors?



## cableguy (Sep 19, 2010)

This book:

Kaplan PE Power Practice Exam

Anyone ever see an errata list for it?

I've spotted a couple of debatable "solutions" in there. For example, I don't think Morning #19 is a valid problem, as the "problem" states clearly "the generator voltage is 45 kV line-to-line", yet when they go to set the generator to PU values, they change it to 25/45 = .556 per unit. That "25" isn't mentioned anywhere in the problem, but they set up the solution like the generator is at 25 kV. It's all downhill from there.

I sat down and worked the morning session today. In 3 hours I got 21/40. Definitely exposed some of my weak spots, and I'm learning a few new tricks. A few of my correct answers were guesses, and I think a few of my 'missed' problems were bad problems. But I do think this practice exam is worth a look. It's harder than the NCEES sample exam, but I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## cableguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Found another error. Morning problem 28, the problem states .80 lag power factor, yet the solution uses .85 in the calculations. To top it off, they state that the answer is "C", which is .785 leading, however in the solution they write out that the answer is .785 lagging (which is the answer I circled, as it was closest to my calculation).

I really wish companies would pay closer attention if they're going to produce problem sets like these...


----------

